# Show me your airride display´s and switches!



## Aule (Sep 12, 2008)

Hy!
Sorry for my english, i know it is horror!
Can you give me pictures to installation of solutions for the switches an display!

Where did you all Built?
Thanks


----------



## Lblizzie (May 8, 2008)

*Re: Show me your airride display´s and switches! (Aule)*

just finished mine








check out my sig for all the details on how I built it.


----------



## Aule (Sep 12, 2008)

Hey guys, i need more picturs pleas!


----------



## Gdubbed (Apr 2, 2005)

*Re: (Aule)*

that is exactly wat ive been planning!!! looks good!!


----------



## Aule (Sep 12, 2008)

has nothing more pictures??


----------



## ABNGTI (Sep 19, 2003)

*Re: (Aule)*

halo Aule,
you should instant message NOTABORA2 he has a MKIV Jetta (Bora) also, and is located near Darmstadt. His German is very good also.


----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

*FV-QR*

almost done with this one


----------



## dubbr (Apr 17, 2003)

*FV-QR*


----------



## michaelmark5 (Jul 7, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (dubbr)*


----------



## psi glx (Jul 24, 2000)

*Re: Show me your airride display´s and switches! (Aule)*


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)




----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: (f_399)*


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

I knew the speedos were big but that's ****ing huge!


----------



## psi glx (Jul 24, 2000)

*Re: (passat_98)*


_Quote, originally posted by *passat_98* »_I knew the speedos were big but that's ****ing huge!

quess the excuse, "no officer i didn't realize i was going that fast," does not apply here?


----------



## plastic_bullet (Mar 11, 2006)

*Re: Show me your airride display´s and switches! (Aule)*

Any way I can get pics of tank and compressor setups? 
I'm building a mk5 gti model and it will be "bagged" I picked up a scale tank and compressor but I really don't know any thing about airride or what the setups look like. Tia


----------



## plastic_bullet (Mar 11, 2006)

*Re: Show me your airride display´s and switches! (andrew m.)*

Right on. I guess it helps to look beyond the first page...


----------



## LiL ShuteS (Apr 6, 2008)

anyone mounted their gauges in the a pillar?
if so how did you find you were for space for the lines, im thinking of custom making the drivers A pillar to house the gauges, and a holder for the controller for my alpine on the passenger one!
but am now wondering whether theres gonna be enough room to run the lines behind the A pillar cover?


----------



## Notabora2 (Dec 24, 2002)

*Re: (LiL ShuteS)*

Maybe some of you have seen this setup that I'm using?


































_Modified by Notabora2 at 5:20 AM 3-3-2009_


----------



## Stan Marsh (Feb 20, 2005)

*FV-QR*

^ I had an idea like that except i was looking to try and fabricate it so i can put it just below the window switches.


----------



## b. diddy (Nov 9, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Stan Marsh)*

we were trying to do mine in the window switces


----------



## Stan Marsh (Feb 20, 2005)

*FV-QR*

it would work except the window switch module would have to mounted lower in the door and the buttons would have to have a piece inbetween them to extend to the module and then you would have clearance for the switches.


----------

